# receptacle Height - NJ flood zone



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Folks, 
I'm remodeling a home for a customer that had 3' of water in their house last october from the lovely "hurricane" Sandy that hit New Jersey (well other states too) but I'm basically re-drywalling the interior of a customers house. While the walls are open the electrical is being checked to make sure it's safe and all the receptacles shall be replaced. HOWEVER...my brother who lives in the same town mentioned that he heard rumor the new minimum height for electrical receptacles is 36". On the flip side he noted it was just a rumor. Before I go wrapping myself in a debacle of municipal mayhem has anyone heard of this? I believe the flood plane is at or around 36" in the area now since the storm hit. 

on a side note, is there any reason the customer should have to replace old romex. It's grounded romex, from the early 60's. The jackets is silver painted fiberglass jacket embedded with assphalt. I'm sure you know the kind i'm talking about, I personally see it all over the place and I'm not even an elec. Anyway, the wire looks fine, I just want to make sure there isn't a practical/safe reason I should be making the homeowner change over to a vinyl coated romex while everything is open. 

Thanks.
Any input is very much appreciated.

Al


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

No height requirement, if the wiring got wet it should be replaced.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Unless it has been amended into the building code, the height requirement falls under the AHJ adopted accessibility code. 

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

In areas that Fema is making people lift foundations 3 ft to higher flood levels it shouldnt matter. Everywhere else, it would be well worth a call to find out.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Worth a call to check but i doubt the requirement would change. But then with so many liberals in charge down that way they may be looking out for your safety and want them in the ceiling. They would deem it safer to plug in devices off a ladder than take a chance of water levels rising and having water intrusion in the device!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Just finished some work down there, outlet locations have not changed. Wiring-According to electrician who did alot of work down there seems plastic covered romex soaked up the water and needs to be replaced, most of it at least. Paper is the problem between wire and sheathing
Fabric covered romex dries out, house I worked in dried out. Outlets were replaced. They tested all wiring and it was good

This house all dried out including hardwood floors, mold guys said older leaky non insulated homes like this dried out nicely if done correctly ( fans, dehumidifiers )

Almost every house that was being lifted is going up 8' even though maps are not done yet. 10-15k a foot just to lift and block walls


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

rrk said:


> Just finished some work down there, outlet locations have not changed. Wiring-According to electrician who did alot of work down there seems plastic covered romex soaked up the water and needs to be replaced, most of it at least. Paper is the problem between wire and sheathing
> Fabric covered romex dries out, house I worked in dried out. Outlets were replaced. They tested all wiring and it was good


Fabric covered wiring should also be replaced.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> Fabric covered wiring should also be replaced.


Why do you say it should be replaced? It has already been checked by an electrician in January. Said it was fine, he replaced all outlets.

I had a friend who lived in Little Falls for 20 something years, house got flooded all of the time. They never replaced anything, weird now everyone recommends replacing everything. 
Guy from gas company last week told me plumbers are going around now and recommending all gas and water lines be replaced. Reason- "you never know...." , gas company said only problem may be sand inside the pipe in some areas no reason to replace.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

rrk said:


> Why do you say it should be replaced? It has already been checked by an electrician in January. Said it was fine, he replaced all outlets.
> 
> I had a friend who lived in Little Falls for 20 something years, house got flooded all of the time. They never replaced anything, weird now everyone recommends replacing everything.
> Guy from gas company last week told me plumbers are going around now and recommending all gas and water lines be replaced. Reason- "you never know...." , gas company said only problem may be sand inside the pipe in some areas no reason to replace.


Saltwater will do a number on copper in no time. Nema,UL,etc all recommend that any fabric covered romex be replaced. I'm not sure about gas lines, but I have seen some terrible looking plumbing in homes that were flooded. However, I'm not sure how bad they looked before the flood. :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I heard that rumor too.. 36"...


----------



## K&S (Jun 24, 2013)

That old wire should be replaced as it was submerged in salt water


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

K&S said:


> That old wire should be replaced as it was submerged in salt water


Not my call, house is all done.
2 electricians from the area looked at it and said all is fine, they have seen many homes where wiring has been in or sprayed by salt water in the last 40 years without problems as long as it is not constantly wet. They said if salt water touches wiring once was such a huge problem all wiring in piers and boardwalk would have to be replaced monthly.

Some of the stuff that is being replaced down there is amazing, like cedar shakes, sinks, toilets and concrete. Guy next door who lived down there entire life said its criminal what some contractors are doing.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

rrk said:


> Not my call, house is all done.
> 2 electricians from the area looked at it and said all is fine, they have seen many homes where wiring has been in or sprayed by salt water in the last 40 years without problems as long as it is not constantly wet. They said if salt water touches wiring once was such a huge problem all wiring in piers and boardwalk would have to be replaced monthly.
> 
> Some of the stuff that is being replaced down there is amazing, like cedar shakes, sinks, toilets and concrete. Guy next door who lived down there entire life said its criminal what some contractors are doing.


What about if the home owner wanted new sinks and toilets? Just pointing out there are two sides to every story


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

SDel Prete said:


> What about if the home owner wanted new sinks and toilets? Just pointing out there are two sides to every story


I realize that of course, but he was saying there are guys replacing everything that was touched by water. 
Like with every disaster it brings out the best and worst of people.

Since you work down there, have you seen the guys that superheat/bake the houses? Contractor told me it kills every microbe, insect, everything. They used up 6 huge propane tanks in one afternoon.
I have never seen that before.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

rrk said:


> I realize that of course, but he was saying there are guys replacing everything that was touched by water.
> Like with every disaster it brings out the best and worst of people.
> 
> Since you work down there, have you seen the guys that superheat/bake the houses? Contractor told me it kills every microbe, insect, everything. They used up 6 huge propane tanks in one afternoon.
> I have never seen that before.


Never seen it. Most homes I look at aren't worth fixing and raising. Most often then not I can build them a new home cheaper.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

They spray house with mold treatment , 1 week later seal the windows and doors
using a giant propane heater in a trailer and 2 24" ducts heat the house to 150 deg for 4 hours. Used 6 giant propane tanks on a 1600sf house, 1 guy sat in a lawn chair hosing down propane tanks all afternoon.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

rrk said:


> They spray house with mold treatment , 1 week later seal the windows and doors
> using a giant propane heater in a trailer and 2 24" ducts heat the house to 150 deg for 4 hours. Used 6 giant propane tanks on a 1600sf house, 1 guy sat in a lawn chair hosing down propane tanks all afternoon.


Interesting


----------



## K&S (Jun 24, 2013)

wow being called a criminal for recommending that the 60 year old wire that was submerged in salt water be changed when the walls were open!!!.You are right that is just crazy talk. And Hey if two electricians said it was fine and they are willing to put there name on it, it must be better than new. Now if you will excuse me if have to put on my mask and gun and get back to work .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

K&S said:


> wow being called a criminal for recommending that the 60 year old wire that was submerged in salt water be changed when the walls were open!!!.You are right that is just crazy talk. And Hey if two electricians said it was fine and they are willing to put there name on it, it must be better than new. Now if you will excuse me if have to put on my mask and gun and get back to work .


Hope you do better at electrical work than you do at reading. 
1. Not my call on electrical
2. The neighbor was talking about plumbing fixtures and concrete not wiring
3. You should stick to commercial work until you know how to price things


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

rrk said:


> Not my call, house is all done.
> 2 electricians from the area looked at it and said all is fine, they have seen many homes where wiring has been in or sprayed by salt water in the last 40 years without problems as long as it is not constantly wet. They said if salt water touches wiring once was such a huge problem all wiring in piers and boardwalk would have to be replaced monthly.
> 
> Some of the stuff that is being replaced down there is amazing, like cedar shakes, sinks, toilets and concrete. Guy next door who lived down there entire life said its criminal what some contractors are doing.


Pier and boarwalk wiring is done with a jacket that is impervious to water, so no comparison. IF I was gutting my house I'd gladly pay for another toilet too.


----------

